# 230V LED´s



## Hitschkock (28 Juli 2008)

Moin moin zusammen

Ich habe ein kleines Problem:

Aufbau:
Eine herkömliche Wechselschaltung mit 3 st. 230V 1,2W LED-Lampen
L1 wird geschaltet.


Problem:
Die Lampen gehen sauber an und aus, aber sie glimmen nach 

es ist eine Induktionsspannung von 120V drauf.

mit einer birne 230V 40W bricht diese auch zusammen.

Frage:
Wie bekomme ich die Induktion weg. 
Zählt der Stromzähler auch diese Leistung.


*vde*


----------



## Solaris (28 Juli 2008)

Sind auch keine Glimmlampen in den Schaltern?


----------



## Hitschkock (28 Juli 2008)

Hi

Keine Lampen in irgend einer Art in den Schaltern


----------



## mst (28 Juli 2008)

Hi,

wir benutzen bei Induktionsspannungen Löschglieder. (Weis allerdings jetzt den Hersteller nicht)

Wir haben mal Zeitrelais eingesetzt die bei 75V schon ansprachen.


----------



## Hitschkock (29 Juli 2008)

Löschglieder ? = RC - Glied

??? richtig


----------



## mst (29 Juli 2008)

ja genau -


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Juli 2008)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> ...
> es ist eine Induktionsspannung von 120V drauf.
> ...


ich denke mal es ist
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapazitive_Kopplung
gemeint, im konkreten Fall also die kapazitive Kopplung von parallel liegenden Leitern im Kabel ...


----------



## Hitschkock (29 Juli 2008)

Hi

auf welche Länge würdet ihr den schätzen das sich die Induktion oder Kapazität aufbauen würde.

Die Leitung läuft aus meinen Verteiler alleine raus und ist nur für ca. 50cm mit anderen Kabel in kontakt (keine Verbindung). 

muß ich die spannung zahlen oder wird die vom Zälher nicht gemessen. Das RC- glied wird dann auch gemessen oder nicht?



*vde*


----------



## mst (30 Juli 2008)

Das kommt darauf an welchen Zähler du hast.

Bei einem Wirkleistungszähler (in jedem Haushalt) wird dies nicht mitgezählt.

Bei einem Blindleistungszähler (in der Industrie. - ich glaube aber nur Induktiv) wird dies (Theoretisch - ich vermute das so ein Einzellfall nicht wirklich messbar ist) mitgezählt. Da kann man bei ind. Blindleistungen nur kap. Gegenwirken und umgekehrt. - Stichwort: Kompensationsanlage


----------



## Hitschkock (2 August 2008)

hi zusammen

meine LED's sind aus Ein Kondensator 1,5µ mit 1000V (nicht ELKO  ;-)  )

hat geholfen. Neue Frage wie viel Strom braucht der an 230V ?



*vde*


----------



## TommyG (2 August 2008)

An Wirkstrom

so gut wie nix. Den Strom rechnest Du mit I=U/R => Ic= U/ Xc, Xc = 1/(2*PI*C)

Zahlen kannst du ja selber einsetzen. 

Was auch geholfen hätte: Runter auf 24VDC. Ich hatte mal Steuerrelais, welche an 230AC, 70m NYM5x1,5 nicht mehr abfallen wollten. 

Kurzzeitig haben wir auf (fette) Schütze umgeschwenkt, später dann die 24VDC aus dem Umrichter dahinter direkt genommen.

Greetz, Thom


----------



## Hitschkock (19 August 2008)

hi Thommy

wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe braucht der kondensator ja ein halbes watt das ist aber viel da ich ja nur 3x1,2watt verbrauche mit den led's 

gibt es noch andere ideen 

*vde*


----------



## Solaris (20 August 2008)

Um das Problem sauber zu lösen müßtest Du auf der Primärseite ansetzen, damit erst gar keine elektrischen Felder in dieser Größenordnung entstehen. Also alle elektrischen Leitungen im Umkreis von 10m abschalten oder abklemmen

Glimmen die LED's auch bei allpoliger Trennung (am Schalter)?


----------



## Hitschkock (21 August 2008)

Hi

Erst mal an Thommy die Formel ist soweit ich weiß falsch 
 und solte heissen I=U/R => Ic= U/ Xc, Xc = 1/(2*PI*f*C)

aber dann wäre mein ersatzwiederstand ca. 2,1 Kohm 
d.h. bei 230V wären es 25Watt Schreck mehr als meine Lampen???

aber es kann nicht sein da der Kondensator nicht warm wird.

wo ist mein fehler


----------



## Atlantik (21 August 2008)

wir sprechen doch von wechselspannung !?

also gilt i(t) = C * du/dt

es fließt zwar ein Strom, aber im zeitlichen Mittel nimmt der Kondensator keine Leistung auf. Spannung und Strom sind phasenverschoben!


----------

